# have ? about replacing stock intercooler with after market



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

You can pick up a IC Kit from Zzp or CX Racing which comes with a air intake . It's also not a hard install

your also posting in the wrong section also


----------



## jeffgreene7 (Feb 15, 2014)

sorry what section do i post in? lol :/


----------

